# Rauceby mental asylum, Lincs, Jan13



## The Wombat (Apr 19, 2013)

The first of 2 visits on a snowy day earlier this year. Cracking site.

We’d heard most of it had gone, but were surprised by how much there is left, so we spent a lot longer on site than planned. The buildings have long been stripped, and floors removed, but there is still a dark atmosphere to the place.

The hospital was used to film 'the lucifer effect' but trailers for the movie are scarce on the internet.

The history has been done before, but in a nutshell Rauceby was a mental health asylum, Opened in 1902, and closed in 1998. It was taken over briefly in wartime by the RAF as a hospital.

Explore with Frizman & King Mongoose	































































The orangery















creepy murial










the chapel















and one last one of the site




thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2013)

Theres so little left of this place, I'm always amazed to see a great set of photos! 
Hats off dude, cheers for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 20, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Theres so little left of this place, I'm always amazed to see a great set of photos!
> Hats off dude, cheers for sharing!



Thank you very much! Appreciate that 
There was more left than we hoped, had a good day out


----------



## vanburen (Apr 20, 2013)

Thats a sad set of photos. This was one of my first explores around nine years back and I remember it like yesterday which is unusual for me ! The contractors that were there at the time clocked of at 1pm then we had the place to ourselves for the rest of the day starting in the mortuary and finishing in admin.T he only explore I had done previous to this was High royds mortuary so to have a plce of this size next was amazing and somewhat daunting. Happy times....


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice set of shots here, I enjoyed seeing this place when i popped up the other week.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 21, 2013)

I must get round to checking out what little is left of this place you've done well with the shots, might push me to make the trip down there at somepoint


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

vanburen said:


> Thats a sad set of photos. This was one of my first explores around nine years back and I remember it like yesterday which is unusual for me ! The contractors that were there at the time clocked of at 1pm then we had the place to ourselves for the rest of the day starting in the mortuary and finishing in admin.T he only explore I had done previous to this was High royds mortuary so to have a plce of this size next was amazing and somewhat daunting. Happy times....



Cheers for that.
Yeah, I'm a few years late, and imagine it would have been even more interesting back then.
Having a look now before its gone completely


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

love the glass house...makes u wonder why they have bothered to board up the upper windows if the place is sadly gona be demoed. just seems another waste, no profit for dev i guess.


----------



## peterc4 (May 8, 2013)

well done mate, must have a look soon


----------



## born2misbehave (May 8, 2013)

Looks awesome, love the Orangery shot


----------



## demon-pap (May 8, 2013)

insane looks a great explore dude, thanks fro sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (May 8, 2013)

nice report and shots fella. Enjoyed our recent mooch round this place


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------

